# me he levantado, me he duchado (pretérito perfecto/indefinido)



## Cracker Jack

¡Hola! Atención a los hispanohablantes. Se usa el perfecto para expresar acciones pasadas que occuren últimamente o mejor dicho - hace un rato o el mismo día - *me he levantado, me he duchado, etc*. En cambio, se usa indefinido para expresar acciones acabadas con marcadores temporales como ayer, anoche, la semana pasada, etc. Son hechas gramáticas.
 
Son reglas gramáticas que nos enseñan los profesores del Instituto Cervantes y la Escole Oficial d'Idiomes. Con acciones que occuren recientemente, hay que utilizar el perfecto.  No obstante, los hispanohablantes fuera de Español no lo usan. En vez, se usa el indefinido. Es lo mismo en inglés -  *I woke up, I took a bath, etc.*

Ya que estoy en España, uso el pretérito perfecto así. Me doy cuenta de que este asunto es una de las diferencias entre el español Iberico y el español latinoamericano. Dadme una aclaración por favor. Gracias.


----------



## funnydeal

¿Puedes darme algunos ejemplos?

Yo soy de México y digo las siguientes frases:

Ayer me bañe en la tina
Me acabo de bañar
Me he duchado esta mañana

Ayer desayune huevos con tocino
Acabo de desayunar huevos a la mexicana
Esta semana he desayunado lo mismo


----------



## Rayines

> Yo soy de México y digo las siguientes frases
> 
> Ayer me bañe en la tina
> Me acabo de bañar
> Me he duchado esta mañana
> 
> Ayer desayune huevos con tocino
> Acabo de desayunar huevos a la mexicana
> Esta semana he desayunado lo mismo


A ver, qué te parece funnydeal para explicarle a Cracker Jack:

En Argentina lo diríamos:
Ayer me bañé...
Recién (por "acabo de") me bañé...
Esta mañana me duché

Ayer desayunamos
Recién (por "acabo de") desayuné huevos.....
Esta semana desayuné....

_Bonito, no?...... _

Pero lo que quiero explicarle a Cracker que usando el presente perfecto tal como se lo enseñaron, tanto en Argentina como en cualquier otro país de habla hispana no sólo va a ser comprendido, sino que, en realidad, lo va a usar mejor que todos nosotros...Creo.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Muchas gracias funnydeal.  Tengo amigos becarios de México, Perú, Cuba, Chile, Bolivia, Argentina en la universidad.  También, tenemos conferenciantes de Sudamérica. Un ejemplo: me preguntan "dónde fuiste" al regresar al laboratorio.

Otro ejemplo: "ya meté la solución en la estufa."  En ambos casos, la diferencia de tiempo fueron minutos. Hay otras cosas más. Es una cosa que siempre me percato. Sin embargo, no les pregunto. Me parece que cuando lo oiga, tengo que preguntar con diplomacia y tacto.


----------



## jess oh seven

tenía problemas con esto cuando estaba en España. había aprendido que se puede decir "hoy me levanté a las ocho" o lo que sea, usando el pretérito como en inglés, pero mi profesora de español allí y la gente que conocía me decían que no se puede en España, aunque suena normal en Sudamérica.

además, los profesores de inglés que conocía decían a menudo "today i have driven to school" o "today i have taken a shower", que suenan malísimas en inglés. es un asunto peculiar.


----------



## Shenanigans

Si, en España si hemos hecho algo hace poco decimos por ejemplo "he ido al cine", aunque la acción esté terminada, no decimos "fui al cine", porque eso sería como que pasó hace más tiempo. En Sudamérica si algo está hecho hace poco si que dicen lo de "hice nosequé".  Cosillas del idioma.


----------



## jacinta

Es inglés, el uso del perfecto suele pertanecer a un tiempo anterior que continua hasta hoy y que está hecho con regularidad, no especificamente a un momento fijo.  Uso el español de la misma manera:

I have taken a shower every morning for the past year, but yesterday I took one at night.
I have driven to school with my son this past week.  The week before I drove alone.

Y lo dejo que otra persona traduzca porque creo que tu pregunta es del uso en español.


----------



## SusanJeswine

¡Ay Dios mío!  ¡Ya estoy bien confundida! pues según mi entendimiento "me he duchado" no es el "pretérito perfecto" que es una conjugación no muy usada hoy día y es de la forma "me hube duchado."  "Me he duchado" es la forma que expresa el presente perfecto, es decir acción que ya está completa como  "I have showered" o tambien se puede indicar lo mismo por usar una indicadora de tiempo como  "¡Me duché hace horas, hombre!"   

Ya firmo como
La confundida, que espera que no dió traspié a otros con lo escrito.
Lo siento, Amigos Nuevos.


----------



## Frío

Susan, me parece que te has hecho un pequeño lío con los nombres de los tiempos verbales en español e inglés.

"Me he duchado" es el pretérito perfecto compuesto, que equivale al _present perfect_.

"Me duché" es el pretérito perfecto simple (o pretérito indefinido, por eso se acompaña con marcadores temporales como ayer, anoche, etc. como bien apunta Cracker Jack). Equivale al _simple past_.

"Me hube duchado" es otro tiempo, el pretérito anterior. Éste sí que es poco corriente hoy día y no tiene equivalencia en inglés.

Espero habértelo aclarado, aunque sólo sea un poquito, y si tienes más dudas no dudes en preguntar.


----------



## hippie_omega

Frío said:
			
		

> "Me he duchado" es el pretérito perfecto compuesto, que equivale al _present perfect_.


Este tiempo en español corresponde al ante-presente. Indica una acción que se ha realizado con anterioridad al tiempo presente y, en general, no se especifica cuándo exactamente se ha realizado. Siempre está relacionada con el presente. Ejemplo: "Me he duchado varias veces esta semana", sin especificar cuándo exactamente ha sucedido.



			
				Frío said:
			
		

> "Me duché" es el pretérito perfecto simple (o pretérito indefinido, por eso se acompaña con marcadores temporales como ayer, anoche, etc. como bien apunta Cracker Jack). Equivale al _simple past_.


Esta oración se encuentra en *pretérito.* Se refiere a un momento determinado y terminado en el pasado, sus marcadores temporales son, como bien dice Frío, ayer, anoche, etc. Ejemplo: "Me duché anoche"



			
				Frío said:
			
		

> "Me hube duchado" es otro tiempo, el pretérito anterior. Éste sí que es poco corriente hoy día y no tiene equivalencia en inglés.


Este tiempo corresponde al ante-pretérito. Generalmente el "haber" se utiliza en copretérito: había. Ejemplo: (Ya) Me había duchado cuando llegaste. Se refiere a una acción anterior a un determinado tiempo en el pasado. Su equivalente en inglés es "I had taken a shower (before you came)".

Estos tiempos verbales son bastante comunes, al menos en México.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## Emil

Cracker Jack said:
			
		

> Ya que estoy en España, uso el pretérito perfecto así. Me doy cuenta de que este asunto es una de las diferencias entre el español Iberico y el español latinoamericano. Dadme una aclaración por favor. Gracias.


 
¿Y en Filipinas no habla español alguna gente? ¿Qué se usa allá?


----------



## hippie_omega

Como apéndice del anterior:

Los tiempos perfectos en inglés sí tienen sus equivalentes en español:

El presente perfecto en inglés, (I have done....), equivale al ante-presente en español (He hecho....)

El pasado perfecto en inglés (I had done...) equivale al ante-pretérito en español (Había hecho...) en muy pocas ocasiones se usa "Hube hecho...", por lo que puede quedar fuera del uso común.

El condicional "I would have done..." equivale en español a "Habría hecho..."

Saludos.


----------



## Frío

No pretendía crear una discusión sobre la terminología de los tiempos, sino aclarar la duda que ésta había creado en SusanJeswine. Hay dos formas de referirse a las formas personales, que paso a listar:

*INDICATIVO*
Presente -> Presente
Pretérito imperfecto -> Copretérito
Pretérito perfecto simple o         indefinido -> Pretérito
Futuro -> Futuro
Condicional -> Pospretérito
Pretérito perfecto compuesto -> Antepresente
Pretérito pluscuamperfecto         -> Antecopretérito*
Pretérito anterior -> Antepretérito
Futuro perfecto -> Antefuturo
Condicional perfecto -> Antepospretérito

*SUBJUNTIVO*
Presente -> Presente
Pretérito         imperfecto -> Pretérito
Futuro -> Futuro
Pretérito perfecto         -> Antepresente
Pretérito         pluscuamperfecto -> Antepretérito
Futuro perfecto -> Antefuturo

*Imperativo*
Presente -> Presente





> El pasado perfecto en inglés (I had done...) equivale al ante-pretérito en español (Había hecho...)


 *¿Has querido decir antecopretérito o yo tengo un lío monumental en la cabeza? Por favor respóndeme para saber si tengo que repasar mis apuntes.


----------



## hippie_omega

Sí, perdón . El ante-pretérito sería "Hube hecho..."
Gracias.


----------



## SusanJeswine

Gracias, muchos gracias por clarificar los tiempos gramaticales.  El español tiene más que el inglés.  Tambien  la  gente con quien hablo español normalmente, son de idiomas fuera  del español,  pues son  de  los  dialectos indígenas  de  México.  No presento aquí como excuso sino explicación de la necesidad de practicar y practicar más hasta que penetre el cráneo mío.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Gracias Frío. La classificacíon que has puesto en la tabla has dado distinción entre las terminolgías usadas en el apartado de verbos.  Me parece que la forma "Hube + participio" no tiene equivalente en inglés que se expresa como "Had + past participle" (igual a pluscuamperfecto).  

Susan, tu idea de la forma "present perfect" es en realidad Present Continuous (UK) o Present Progressive (US).  Emil in Filipinas hablamos por lo menos 1 dialecto (depende de zona) e inglés. La lengua nacional es tagalog. Unos 3% de la pobación hablan español incluso yo.


----------



## bluejazzshark

... Bueno, esto es lo que entiendo, pero no se si es correcto. Tal vez me puedan corregir o sugerir una explicacion mas buena...

En Ingles (de RU), usamos el "present perfect" para hablar acerca de:
  o Experiencias del pasado que todavia nos afectan
  o Para presentar nuevas noticias.

Entonces, diriamos "I've been to south america", si hablamos de una experiencia
en el pasado que todavia nos afecta - o emocionalmente o fisicamente o lo que sea. (he conocido sudamerica).

Igualmente, diriamos "I've already had lunch" mientras que el almuerzo se queda en nuestro estomago. (ya he comido) Si no estamos llenos del almuerzo un rato mas tarde, diriamos "I had lunch a while ago". (almorce hace un rato).

Mi esposa es chilena. Rara vez dice "he conocido francia" -- diria, "ya conoci francia" o algo asi. Creo que es porque es de sudamerica. Cuando yo estaba en Ecuador, ellos decian "ya comi". Ademas, los estadounidenses dicen "I already ate" mientras yo diria "I've already eaten".

Tambien, un amigo mio de Madrid dice "me he levantado", "me he duchado" etc. todo el tiempo. El diria "ya he comido".

La diferencia entre el uso de este tiempo es regional, y ademas no es facil definir porque se usa...

Ademas, hay expresiones en español que se usa como si fuera el "present perfect" de ingles. E.g. En españa dicen "llevo tres años viviendo aqui", lo que en ingles seria "I've been living here three years". No se puede decir "I live here for three years"...

Entcones, el punto es que hay que aprender los usos del los tiempos segun tus necesidades. Si tienes que aprobar un examan en mexico, te aconsejaria que copiaras los mexicanos. Igualmente por el reino unido o los EEUU.

saludos,

- Blue.


----------



## Frío

> La diferencia entre el uso de este tiempo es regional, y ademas no es facil definir porque se usa...


 La utilización de los tiempos en los diferentes paises hispanohablantes cambia. Y es lógico, son siglos de evolución propia del lenguaje e influencia de idiomas cercanos geográficamente, y afecta tanto a la pronunciación como a la gramática.
No creo que para esto existan unas reglas universales, tal vez me equivoque, pero pretender imponer el español de España en Sudamérica, o viceversa, sería empobrecer el lenguaje. Se utilize el tiempo que se utilize, ningún nativo tendrá problemas en entender lo que otro nativo quiere decir.

PD: bluejazzshark, tu dominio del español es muy bueno. Un día de estos tienes que empezar a practicar los acentos.


----------



## Josiane Werlich

hippie_omega said:


> Este tiempo en español corresponde al ante-presente. Indica una acción que se ha realizado con anterioridad al tiempo presente y, en general, no se especifica cuándo exactamente se ha realizado. Siempre está relacionada con el presente. Ejemplo: "Me he duchado varias veces esta semana", sin especificar cuándo exactamente ha sucedido.
> 
> 
> Esta oración se encuentra en *pretérito.* Se refiere a un momento determinado y terminado en el pasado, sus marcadores temporales son, como bien dice Frío, ayer, anoche, etc. Ejemplo: "Me duché anoche"
> 
> 
> Este tiempo corresponde al ante-pretérito. Generalmente el "haber" se utiliza en copretérito: había. Ejemplo: (Ya) Me había duchado cuando llegaste. Se refiere a una acción anterior a un determinado tiempo en el pasado. Su equivalente en inglés es "I had taken a shower (before you came)".
> 
> Estos tiempos verbales son bastante comunes, al menos en México.
> Saludos a todos.


 
___
Gente, soy nueva en el forum y necesito hacer una pregunta, pues no comprendí una cosa, tengo un lío en mí cabeza acerca del antepresente  y el antepreterito, porque para mí me parece que los dos hacen parte del preterito perfecto compuesto.

Estoy aprendendo el idioma y tengo que dar clase acerca de esto el lunes, es un tipo de evaluación que la profesora va hacer...

Me ayuden... 

Me ayuden por favor!


----------



## Rayines

Josiane Werlich said:


> ___
> Gente, soy nueva en el forum y necesito hacer una pregunta, pues no comprendí una cosa, tengo un lío en mí cabeza acerca del antepresente y el antepreterito, porque para mí me parece que los dos hacen parte del preterito perfecto compuesto.
> 
> Estoy aprend*i*endo el idioma y tengo que dar clase acerca de esto el lunes, es un tipo de evaluación que la profesora va hacer...
> 
> *A*y*ú*den*me*...
> 
> *A*y*ú*den*me,* por favor!


Hola Josian, bienvenida al foro.
En esta *página* tienes las distintas nomenclaturas de las formas verbales, para saber que estamos hablando de lo mismo.

El *antepresente *se llama también *pretérito perfecto *y *pretérito perfecto compuesto*. Se utiliza para referir acciones pasadas pero recientemente ocurridas, o acciones pasadas que tienen vigencia en el presente:
*El volcán ha hecho erupción.*
*Ha empeorado la situación económica.*

El *antepretérito *se denomina también *pretérito anterior*. Se refiere a acciones anteriores respecto de otra acción ocurrida en el pasado. Actualmente tiene poco uso:
*Una vez que hubo acabado el invierno, fuimos a la montaña.*

¿Te aclara esto tu duda? Si no, sigue preguntando .


----------



## Atilano

Quisiera puntualizar que el criterio para que se deba usar el pretérito perfecto y no el indefinido no es exactamente que la acción haya ocurrido hace poco, sino *que el periodo de tiempo al que nos referimos no haya terminado todavía*.

Por eso debemos decir "Esta mañana me he levantado temprano" si todavía es por la mañana, pero "Esta mañana me levanté temprano" si ya es por la tarde. Y "Hoy me he levantado temprano" en cualquier caso.

Hay que decir "Ayer no salí de casa" pero "Esta semana no he salido de casa".

A veces se debe usar el pretérito perfecto para expresar una acción ocurrida hace mucho tiempo. Por ejemplo, cuando el periodo a que nos referimos es toda la vida de una persona: "¿Has estado en España?" "Sí. He estado muchas veces". 

Es muy frecuente usar el pretérito indefinido cuando se debería usar el perfecto. También en España. Pero no deja de ser un solecismo. Hay que tratar de hacerlo bien.


----------



## elcastellano

Cracker Jack said:


> ¡Hola! Atención a los hispanohablantes. Se usa el perfecto para expresar acciones pasadas que occuren últimamente o mejor dicho - hace un rato o el mismo día - *me he levantado, me he duchado, etc*. En cambio, se usa indefinido para expresar acciones acabadas con marcadores temporales como ayer, anoche, la semana pasada, etc. Son hechas gramáticas.
> 
> Son reglas gramáticas que nos enseñan los profesores del Instituto Cervantes y la Escole Oficial d'Idiomes. Con acciones que occuren recientemente, hay que utilizar el perfecto.  No obstante, los hispanohablantes fuera de Español no lo usan. En vez, se usa el indefinido. Es lo mismo en inglés -  *I woke up, I took a bath, etc.*
> 
> Ya que estoy en España, uso el pretérito perfecto así. Me doy cuenta de que este asunto es una de las diferencias entre el español Iberico y el español latinoamericano. Dadme una aclaración por favor. Gracias.



 Yo comprendo, los idiomas son muy raros.  Como los humanos somos irracionales, también son nuestros idiomas.  Soy de EEUU y en inglés uso el pretérito o presente perfecto pretérito mucho más que el presente perfecto en castellano (casi nunca uso el presente perfecto en inglés aunque hay casos en que no podemos hablar sin usarlo).  (Y también una nota relacionada, en Latín la forma que es el pretérito ahora en castellano, portugués, gallego, catalán, francés, etc. era el presente perfecto en aquel entonces.  Así hace sentido que los españoles y franceses usaríamos [tengo antecesores de España y Francia] las formas del presente perfecto más.  Pero creo que a la vez los latinoamericanos son correctos también porque en realidad, guardáis las formas antiguas, mientras, usamos las formas iguales en el lenguaje moderno.)  Este tema es una cosa interesante que he pensao que os gustará.
 


Pero me ha interasao que funnydeal usa el presente perfecto en el mismo modo que nosotros, esta semana esta mañana he desayundado y he salido.  Y digo esto porque todos mis amigos mejicanos usarían el preterito para la mayor parte de las situaciones como yo y_ nosotros_ hablamos en inglés.


Es muy interesante porque he desayunado esta mañana me parece OK en castellano.  Mientras en inglés I ate breakfast this mornin' me (desayuné esta mañana) parece OK y I have aten breakfast this mornin' (he desayunado esta mañana) me parece raro.  Buen ejemplo, el otro día mi mama había entrado y me ha preguntado "have you eaten yet" (has comido ya?) y la he dicho, "no I didn't eat yet" (no, no comí ya).
Y la diferencia entre nuestro dialectos es que nació en Florida y nací en Tejas.   Pensaréis que desde estoy rodeado de mejicanos mi dialecto sería lo mismo sí (y tengo familia hondureña)?  Pues no es que el lado de mi padre es de donde recibo mi sangre española, entonces hablo como mi familia (pero no soy un hablante nativo). Pues muy raro uso _yo_ el preterito cuando hablo en castellano.  Mis hamigos, sí lo usan muchisimo mientras uso el presente de perfecto en inglés, y, si me creeréis esto es lo opuesto en inglés.  Uno de mi amigos usa el presente perfecto más en inglés que yo, mientras en castellano usa el pretérito mucho más, es muy interesante decidme lo que pensáis.


----------



## keox

Bueno sólo un pequeño apunte, no únicamente en Latinoamérica se sustituye el presente prefecto por el pretérito imperfecto, también ocurre en el norte de España(País Vasco, Cantabria..) y al sur (algunas zonas de Andalucía) y en las Islas Canarias. 
Un saludo.


----------



## redappl

SusanJeswine said:


> ¡Ay Dios mío!  ¡Ya estoy bien confundida! pues según mi entendimiento "me he duchado" no es el "pretérito perfecto" que es una conjugación no muy usada hoy día y es de la forma "me hube duchado."  "Me he duchado" es la forma que expresa el presente perfecto, es decir acción que ya está completa como  "I have showered" o tambien se puede indicar lo mismo por usar una indicadora de tiempo como  "¡Me duché hace horas, hombre!"
> 
> Ya firmo como
> La confundida, que espera que no dió traspié a otros con lo escrito.
> Lo siento, Amigos Nuevos.



..............................................................................
to me, I have showered, doesn't sound completely right. I guess it's not wrong, but you would always hear people say, I'm taking a shower, or, I'm having a shower. I took a shower or I had a shower.


----------



## redappl

jacinta said:


> Es inglés, el uso del perfecto suele pertanecer a un tiempo anterior que continua hasta hoy y que está hecho con regularidad, no especificamente a un momento fijo.  Uso el español de la misma manera:
> 
> I have taken a shower every morning for the past year, but yesterday I took one at night.
> *I have driven to school with my son this past week.  The week before I drove alone.
> 
> Y lo dejo que otra persona traduzca porque creo que tu pregunta es del uso en español.



.........................................................................
*I drove to school last week


----------



## capitas

Una opinión que espero que os sea util.
En casi toda España (Pais Vasco, Cantabria, Asturias, Burgos y zonas limítorfes no) usamos más el pretérito perfecto que el indefinido en ciertos casos. NO OBSTANTE, RECORDAD QUE DE LOS CASI 400 MILLONES DE HISPANOHABLANTES, SOLO SUPONEN UNOS ¿30 MILLONES?
Lo que hacemos al utilizar el pretérito perfecto, no es estirar la acción hasta el presente, sino considerar la acción en vigor si la unidad de tiempo está en vigor.
He ido al cine esta semana está en vigor solamente durante esta semana, en cuanto pase diré "fui al cine". 
En general, y como pista, la unidad de tiempo que se considera no es explícita en muchos casos ( una referencia de tiempo muy habitual es la de "hoy"): los españoles diferentes decimos "he desayunado" mientras dura el día, y "desayuné" cuando ya hemos pasado al siguiente. Decimos "he comido"o comí.
Un matiz que que espero ayude.
Es habitual esta pregunta con esta respuesta:
¿has ido al cine esta semana? No, ya fui la semana pasada.
Otra: ¿Has ido esta semana al cine?. Sí, fui el miércoles.


----------



## Rayines

capitas said:


> Una opinión que espero que os sea util.
> En casi toda España (Pais Vasco, Cantabria, Asturias, Burgos y zonas limítorfes no) usamos más el pretérito perfecto que el indefinido en ciertos casos. NO OBSTANTE, RECORDAD QUE DE LOS CASI 400 MILLONES DE HISPANOHABLANTES, SOLO SUPONEN UNOS ¿30 MILLONES?
> Lo que hacemos al utilizar el pretérito perfecto, no es estirar la acción hasta el presente, sino considerar la acción en vigor si la unidad de tiempo está en vigor.
> He ido al cine esta semana está en vigor solamente durante esta semana, en cuanto pase diré "fui al cine".
> En general, y como pista, la unidad de tiempo que se considera no es explícita en muchos casos ( una referencia de tiempo muy habitual es la de "hoy"): los españoles diferentes decimos "he desayunado" mientras dura el día, y "desayuné" cuando ya hemos pasado al siguiente. Decimos "he comido"o comí.


¡Clarísimo!


----------



## Merenguey

Y en cuanto al uso del "ya", qué tal?

No es mi idioma el español pero en mi mente, se tendría que decir : "Ya me he bañado" y para nada, como solé aprenderlo, "Ya me bañé". Será que es cierto? De hecho, fueron mexicanos quién me lo dijeron aunque no lo hacían. 

Pero últimamente, leí un extracto de _Don Quixote_ y he encontrado : 

"Cuanto más, que harta ocasión tengo en la larga ausencia que he hecho de  la siempre señora mía Dulcinea del Toboso; que, *como ya oíste decir* a  aquel pastor de marras, Ambrosio: quien está ausente todos los males  tiene y teme."


Estoy perdido JAJAJA. Qué es correcto?


----------



## capitas

Cervantes use's "oíste" because he means that the conversation with the shepherd is over, and so does the unit of time implied.
Just as an idea, in Spanish "ya" has nothing to dowith the tense of the verb. Just choose your tense (past perfect/simple past) and then place "ya".
Rare Spanish: ya me he duchado hoy, Ya he ido al cine esta semana.
Rest: Ya me duché hoy. Ya fui al cine esta semana.
Ya me duche/me he duchado or Me he duchado/Me duché ya.


----------

